# Need Shindaiwa 500 Chainsaw fuel line



## xxxflhrci (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello all,

I am looking for a Shindaiwa 500 chainsaw fuel line. The part number is 22128-85330.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

did u try some dealers or shops to see if they have some that will work


----------



## xxxflhrci (Oct 16, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> did u try some dealers or shops to see if they have some that will work


Of course, I tried some dealers in my area and the manufacturer. .........The saw is about 18 years old. It was replaced by a newer model. Lots of parts for it are obsolete. That's why I posted a request here. However, by making a few requests like this in different places, I was able to locate a guy that still had 3 of 'em. I bought 2.


----------



## xxxflhrci (Oct 16, 2004)

Found 'em at Chainsaw World of Bowling Green. They only had 3 left. I bought 2.


----------

